# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Linux for iPhone 3GS?

## zephonic

I have a two-year old iPhone 3GS (8GB) that is in pretty good shape. Contract is about to expire, and AT&T is contractually obliged to unlock the device. 

I doubt anybody would give me $100 for the phone, and less than that it is not worth selling, so I thought it would be interesting to see if I can somehow get Ubuntu (or any other linux distro, ftm) to work on it.

I googled "linux for iPhone 3GS" but a quick skim through the results showed nothing later than 2010, and nothing specifically about the 3GS. I wonder what has happened since? 

I am a total ignoramus but would love to satisfy my inner geek and turn it into a functional Ubuntu (or whatever) phone!  Are there others who have done this?  would love to hear from anybody who knows more than I do on the subject. Thanks!

----------


## davetv

> Are there others who have done this?


No.

----------


## davetv

see above - NO!

First of all  you would need to modify gcc to write op code for Apple's processor  using information that Apple keeps proprietary.
Then you would need to write custom firmware using information that Apple keeps proprietary.
Then you would need to write a custom linux bootloader using information that Apple keeps proprietary..
Then you would need to extensively modify the linux kernel using information that Apple keeps proprietary.

And we are not even into userspace yet ....

----------


## zephonic

Thanks for your reply. That is not exactly what I wanted to hear.
Just to be thorough, has anything changed since 2008? It seemed possible back then...

----------


## rock2

Apple would be disappointed. 

http://www.businessinsider.com/the-a...cutives-2013-8

----------


## oneindelijk

I have the same wish, I want to turn my iPhone 3g into Linux or droid.
I found some forms about that, but I firstly would have to downgrade to iOS 3 or so. I don't know if these repos would still work?

Edit:
This looks interesting: 
http://www.techhive.com/article/195789/android_now_running_on_iphone_3g.html

----------

